# Day 5: Ammonia 0.25ppm Nitrite 0ppm



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Is it possible to have Ammonia at 0.25ppm and Nitrite at 0ppm?
Tank: 75 gallon with DIY background so maybe it has ~68G water.
Water set at 85F.
Ammonia used: the one found in Ace Hardware.
Stuff added from an established tank: 5G water, a small decoration, lots of sponge mud from the Aquaclear 30.

So on day 1, I added 35 drops. Ammonia measured at 1ppm.
Day 2, I added 40 drops. Ammonia @ 2ppm.
Day 3, I added >80 drops. Ammonia @ 5ppm. (I went a lil crazy. Note to self: lower to 70 drops or so).
Day 4, I ended up not adding any Ammonia. I checked the Ammonia and it was 0.25ppm!! I got curious so I took the Nitrite reading as well. It was 5.0ppm.
Day 5, no Ammonia added. *Ammonia measured at 0.25 ppm. Nitrite has dropped down to 0 ppm within one day.
*
I triple checked and still the same result. I didn't know it's possible to have 0 Nitrite and some Ammonia. Anyways, I tested Nitrate as well and it was 160 ppm. Is the tank cycled? What is my next step?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thatbb6 I read this article when I did my fishless cycling
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycle.php

And basically followed these steps (straight from the article) until I had readings of 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and >0 nitrates

_Here is a quick summary of steps.

• Work out your formula for your initial ammonia dose and add that to the aquarium.
• Test for ammonia every 24 hours until you get a reading of zero.
• Add ammonia every other day while testing for nitrite. Do small partial water changes.
• When the nitrite test reads zero, do a series of small, partial water changes to bring nitrate down.
• Add the last dose of ammonia 48 hours before adding fish._

I have only used this approach once but it seems to me you might have "broken" your cycle by not following the steps in order and not adding ammonia when you were supposed to. I'm not sure what you need to do "recover" the cycle but am thinking that you are still in the ammonia stage and have not moved to the nitrite stage yet.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I recently did a fishless cycle on a 20 long, using established media. I actually skipped the nitrite step by using the seeded media. If I were you, wait until you're reading 0 ppm ammonia, then dose to 2 ppm. Test 24 hours later. Continue testing everyday. Once you reach 0, dose again. Once you're converting 2 ppm ammonia to 0 within 24 hours, begin testing nitrites. If you're not seeing any nitrite, its possible that you're sponge squeeze gave you a big cycle boost. Your nitrate reading may have been skewed/false. That's also a very high reading. I've read the articles here and past discussions. There's no need to go to 5 ppm ammonia, but I think you already know that.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I think your close but not quite there yet, i would do as iggy suggested, one thing to note, certain dechlorinators(prime for example) give false positive readings, dont test for 24 hrs after you have added the ammonia and dont forget to do some small water changes.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I believe that water changes are necessary if your nitrite is thru the roof and inhibiting your cycle.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

fusion said:


> I think your close but not quite there yet, i would do as iggy suggested, one thing to note, certain dechlorinators(prime for example) give false positive readings, dont test for 24 hrs after you have added the ammonia and dont forget to do some small water changes.


I use API stress coat.


Iggy Newcastle said:


> I recently did a fishless cycle on a 20 long, using established media. I actually skipped the nitrite step by using the seeded media. If I were you, wait until you're reading 0 ppm ammonia, then dose to 2 ppm. Test 24 hours later. Continue testing everyday. Once you reach 0, dose again. Once you're converting 2 ppm ammonia to 0 within 24 hours, begin testing nitrites. If you're not seeing any nitrite, its possible that you're sponge squeeze gave you a big cycle boost. Your nitrate reading may have been skewed/false. That's also a very high reading. I've read the articles here and past discussions. There's no need to go to 5 ppm ammonia, but I think you already know that.


Okay, I'll wait until the ammonia to go down to 0 ppm. But I didn't know it was possible to have 0 ppm Nitrite and still have some Ammonia.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It's kind of confusing. If you added enough bacteria through seeding, you may not be seeing any nitrite as it's being consumed. If you're removing 2-3 ppm ammonia in 24 hours, not seeing nitrite but are showing nitrate, you're cycled. prov, the moderator here helped me out with mine. Maybe he'll chime in...


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

it is absolutely possible that you're seeing ammonia and not any nitrites,they're two different bacterias,out of curiousity what is your ph in the tank,if its low, knowing your kh would be good,I would continue with water changes of no more than 25% every 2-3 days,checking ammonia and nitrites first and then adding enough ammonia to bring it up to no more than 2 ppm,I would say your cycle is almost finished


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

newforestrob said:


> it is absolutely possible that you're seeing ammonia and not any nitrites,they're two different bacterias,out of curiousity what is your ph in the tank,if its low, knowing your kh would be good,I would continue with water changes of no more than 25% every 2-3 days,checking ammonia and nitrites first and then adding enough ammonia to bring it up to no more than 2 ppm,I would say your cycle is almost finished


My pH is around 7.8. Good thing to know it's possible to have ammonia and no nitrite because I have checked it over n over again. I'll do as you suggest. Thanks.


----------

